# Would subtype alter cognitive styles?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Assuming you support Gulenko's concept of each type expressing a cognitive style, how would the various subtypes affect or alter the cognitive styles, if at all?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Subtypes affect information metabolism in noticeable ways in people from what I have seen. It wouldn't be a long stretch to say that they affect cognitive styles, but it's hard to say how exactly. 

They wouldn't change these styles to something completely opposite, but they would skew and stretch some dichotomies since subtypes have an effect on them: http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...se-behaviour-tracker-resurrected-(with-edits) (I wouldn't agree on all of these necessarily, but the concept of how subtypes affect dichotomies has been explored before)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I was thinking in exactly the same lines. I've been thinking about cognitive styles in relation to my own subtype and I'm most definitely creative and I relate quite a bit to holographic-panoramic in the sense that I do like to create logical dichotomies of and/or, on the one hand/on the other hand and logical lists (a, b, c, d...).

My impression overall seems to be that cognitive style is not static but rather more of a preference. We tend to utilize a specific style that may be associated with the sociotype Gulenko associates it with but since the way the IMs are processed is not static but dynamic based on context, it's logical that our cognitive styles may vary somewhat based on context as well. 

As for what extent and how, I don't know though, but there appears to be a logical progression.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I bet it does vary... As for myself, I relate a bit to CD style besides the HP style. Would that be in line with the subtype I supposedly have?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I was looking at Gulenko's subtype theory the other day and my head is just spinning and I can't quite make sense of what the man is really trying to get at and why he arrived at these conclusions. I'd appreciate if someone had a good description of his subtype theory aside the one found at Wikisocion. The reason why I looked at his subtypes is because I think they should have a significant affect of cognitive styles, although I'm curious if he either a) overlooked the relationship; b) thinks it has no relevance whatsoever; c) operates on that one subtype is nomalized and the rest aren't but if so, then which one? This wouldn't be an issue if he operated on the generally ascribed subtype theory of base and creative since I think it's easier to draw conclusions between function strength/IM preference and cognition then. It is for instance easy to see why NiFe would lead to vortical-synergistic and NiTe dialectical-algorithmic. 

After reading up a lot on the cognitive styles, I am not sure I am a CD type anymore (or am I?). I relate superficially to HP quite a bit in that I do like to construct sentences the way Gulenko proposes with and/or, on the one hand, on the other hand, but on the other hand (!), after reading up more on DA I have to say that DA overall does fit my cognition very well and it's only after really trying to examine my cognition that I realize I tend to propose if-else-then a bit more than I thought.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@LeaT, Are we talking about the DCNH subtypes? I have yet to find a good resource on how they work in greater depth. Based on the little that I do know of his subtypes, I do think that they would alter cognition a bit. 

As for my cognition, I relate the most to Vortical-Synergistic or Dialectical-Algorithmic, which is ironic since they're both highly opposed to one another. The former covers my overall and underlying thought process, while the latter tends to come up when I explain things, especially in verbal speech. I am not sure why this is the case though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pavane said:


> @_LeaT_, Are we talking about the DCNH subtypes? I have yet to find a good resource on how they work in greater depth. Based on the little that I do know of his subtypes, I do think that they would alter cognition a bit.
> 
> As for my cognition, I relate the most to Vortical-Synergistic or Dialectical-Algorithmic, which is ironic since they're both highly opposed to one another. The former covers my overall and underlying thought process, while the latter tends to come up when I explain things, especially in verbal speech. I am not sure why this is the case though.


Both systems. Either subtype system. Just subtype in general. Subtype supports the idea that certain IMs gain prevalence in the psyche over others, despite the core order of prevalence being the same. I believe there is a logical progression to how types move between cognitive styles based on subtype, and I also believe that enforcing certain elements will affect cognitive style. 

For instance, T, being a logical and rational element, that focuses on linear thought, should create a favoring towards cognition that will appear more casual-deterministic if strongly favored in the psyche, especially in a psychological types that wouldn't favor it naturally I think. The reason why ILI is AD is because Ni is leading, making the cognition overall seem slightly more chaotic. So what happens if you strengthen the Te element? Should lead to cognition that is more structured and less chaotic. AD still operates on conclusions but it seeks sources, causes, meanings, purpose. With Te being strengthened, Te would operate to seek more casual causes I think. 

I am not entirely sure how this relates to the negativist/positivist category though, but it could be that Te, being a dynamic element in itself, is inclined to as a whole perhaps lend more of a positivist bend if favored.


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

So, apparently, I'm not the only one who also thought the exact same thing.


----------

